

JVM Language Summit Call for Participation - fogus
http://blog.headius.com/2009/07/jvm-language-summit-call-for.html

======
fogus
The most interesting part:

"We also welcome non-JVM developers on similar technologies to attend or speak
on their runtime, VM, or language of choice."

Anyone from the Arc community interested?

------
davidw
Ooh... these are the kinds of things I do miss in the US. I'd love to go to
this.

